# Canadian vendors only



## sambolton (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello there,

I'm new to this forum and am overwhelmed with the amount of vendors I could do choose. I'd like to narrow it down a bit with your guy's help if you'd be so kind  

I'm starting an apparel business and my products are focused towards to Canadians, I myself am Canadian. In saying that, I'm looking for a Canadian vendor who fulfills t shirts orders as well as screen printing at a competitive price with high quality. I've found a few websites that I'm fairly interested in, but would like input if you have any on these businesses: Tshirt elephant, Ottawa Custom Clothing. Quite frankly, I have no idea what is a good price and what isnt. As far as quality goes, I'd order only a couple tshirts and go from there to see how I like them.

Lastly, I'm interested in drop shipping but it would really depend on how low it might bring down my profit so it isn't a must have. 

Thank you for your time guys


----------

